# اريد ان اتعلم كيف اكتب ال C.v انا خريج جديد هندسة طيران



## Ahmed shawki (27 يوليو 2006)

اريد ان اتعلم كيف اكتب ال C.V انا خريج جديد هندسة طيران يريت لو احد المتخرجين القدامى يساعدنى
انا خريج معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران 2006 
وسوف انهى البيزيك خلال شهر ونصف ان شاء الله
 فى انتظار مساعدتكم





للتواصل ahmed-shawki * h o t m ai l.c o m​


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*    السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير​​​*​


----------

